# Mephiston: Lord of Death



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/mephiston-lord-of-death.html

Eclipse of Hope was a good read, so I guess I will have to shell out the money to get this one as well...


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

WOW that is a fair few £'s. 

There seems to be a massive trend with both GW and BL for collector/limited/spangley products lately. Do you think this costs to much for a 128 page novella?

I've not missed a collectors edition for a while now. Just not sure this is worth it.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Whoa. 70 bucks for a novella...that's a tough call even with my love of all things Blood Angel.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Getting it.


LotN


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks too much like Fabius to me. I like the new series they're starting though. Lords of the Space Marines. We're probably going to see more books centering on Dante, Tu'shan, Helsbrecht, etc.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The codex fluff eludes to Mephiston potentially having the taint of Chaos on him, it would be very interesting to see what aspect of his timeline is going to be addressed by the story.

Curiosity may very well get the best of me.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Lord of the Night said:


> Getting it.


Will be to, for my sins [not a Chaos worshipper btw]



Malus Darkblade said:


> Looks too much like Fabius to me.


Now that you mention it, he does!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Sequere_me_in_Tenebras said:


> Now that you mention it, he does!


He looks awesome. His hair is similar to Fabius's but Fabius has more necrotic skin whereas Mephiston's looks like parchment, like it's windswept from being in a desert too long.

And his eyes are awesome. In the thrall of the Black Rage. :grin:


Edit: Plus think about it. Mephiston the Lord of Death, who looks more like the Lord of Death? The new cover, or this guy?










He looks noble there, but not threatening. Mephiston needs both, and the new cover gets that hands down imo.


LotN


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Damn... Not sure I can get it :/ might just sit in a store and read it


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

I've said it once, I'll say it again. Ill need a second job soon just to keep my BL addiction at bay. But...

I know there's a lot of HH coming up this year in hardback, limited editions and new graphic novels. HH is my priority.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Ho!! Ly!! Crap!!!!


----------



## kwak76 (Nov 29, 2010)

Too expensive..but this is for hardcore fans only. Would like to read it but out of my range.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

I've even called quits in reading the space marines battles series. Just not the time or money anymore. HH and inquisition books for me.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Oh great... i think ive looked at this maybe 4 or 5 times today. I think ill get it now... great. Even less money. At least I can claim all of the books i buy on tax. So i get a bit back...


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Perhaps not the very best place to ask, but... How do I get the video off of the screen at BL? When I try to look at the bigger picture, it pops up behind the video, with the top and bottom poking out. When I hit REMIND ME, it pops up behind the video, entirely hidden.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't like the cover that much, it is a little too clean
a SM with long hair and strange eyes
I like the fan art one more, more chilling 
http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Mephiston?file=Lord_Mephiston.jpg
To be honest I do not think he wears the mark of chaos


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Theres quite a few unhappy chaps on the BL Facebook page about the pricing of this novella.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

I did post on that. I just feel the days of a rare book are gone, you pay £35 for a book that will be reprinted in some cheaper form later. Fans [me being one of them] will say that you get a numbered, signed, slip cased book... I'm going to get it anyway. I'm a fan of Mephiston.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Sequere_me_in_Tenebras said:


> I did post on that. I just feel the days of a rare book are gone, you pay £35 for a book that will be reprinted in some cheaper form later. Fans [me being one of them] will say that you get a numbered, signed, slip cased book... I'm going to get it anyway. I'm a fan of Mephiston.


Look, im getting it too. Its overpriced, its clearly profit taking at the expense of loyal customers. Yet, I said the same thing about Promethium Sun. Ended up costing my double on Ebay for it new once i decided i still wanted it and my life would not be complete without it. Sigh... unfortunately i have an addiction to overpriced BL books and an income to support my dirty habit. I'm the exact customer BL are out to exploit. So here's where I bend over, pants down, credit card out and whinge all the way while BL rides me all the way to the bank.

In other new, I had steak tonight. It was rad.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

I wish I had an income to support it. I'll just go deeper into debt. But it's Mephiston, so...


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Brother Subtle said:


> In other new, I had steak tonight. It was rad.


Rump of Grox steak was it?


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

for me Mephiston is one of the most if not the most bad-ass character in the 40 K setting, certainly on the loyalist side he has little to no competition, if GW decides to give Mephiston a choas oriented direction (cool characters loyalists : +2, cool characters chaos : +1e67), I will be very very disappointed, 
chaos already has a truck load of uber powerfull active characters, they have daemon primarchs, Abadon, Kharn, Lucius, graeter daemons, erebus, phaeron, typhus, Decimus (I think his name was, talos his offspring), and so many more extremely powerfull characters, what have the loyalist against this (and don't give me the drago crap), Lysander, Mephiston, Tigurius, Shrike, Vel'cona, he stan,Hector Rex, that is about it for me (all I can think of right now), this does not even come close to the Chaos coolness
I hope I made my point, 
Mephiston stays loyal !


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't see it as exploitation by Black Library -- more like testing the waters. We are customers, they know we'll pay X amount for Heresy Novels. Now they're upping the ante for Lords of the Space Marines. If you don't like the price, convince a bunch of people not to pay for it and in seven days when they sell only a third or a quarter of what they intended maybe they'll see your reaction and drop the prices. 

I will likely not buy it. Price is a touch too high and I'm still fighting feverishly to catch up with the Battles of the Space Marines.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

I had to look some of those up. Who is he stan?


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

It is the SM brother of he-man of course 
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Vulkan_He'stan#.UPgF6R1X2DQ

sorry, I did not check the exact spelling of all names, the point I was trying to make is that chaos has far more characters with supreme power compared to the loyalists (excluding drago from the discussion, since this is a fluff singularity), Mephiston is a rare very powerfull individual associated with the empirium, I would really like it if this would not change,


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks. And I quite agree.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Just ordered! Can't wait!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Vitarus said:


> Just ordered! Can't wait!


Same here.


LotN


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Ordering it this weekend.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Ordered... Sigh. That hurt the wallet.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Ah, but the glory!!!


----------



## kwak76 (Nov 29, 2010)

Book any good. I'm not going to buy it because of the price but curious about the story.


----------



## Brother Solix (Jan 19, 2013)

Since I'm still trying to catch up with Horus Heresy Novels, I think I'll pass. However, I look forward to reading the story in two years. Although, I probably would have bought it if the price was 30 usd instead of 60.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

kwak76 said:


> Book any good. I'm not going to buy it because of the price but curious about the story.


Takes 7-8 weeks to print and bind. So might be a bit yet.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

_"I once was Calistarius. He has been dead for many years. I stand in his place, with death in my right hand, darkness in my left, and I would know who this is who bears the name Mephiston."_

Quote of the Day is from the book. Sounds good.


LotN


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

I think Mephiston is Gary Mitchell. Nothing mysterious. The original person isn't dead, just crazy powerful.


----------



## Brother Solix (Jan 19, 2013)

I couldn't hold out guys. Book ordered


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Well done, Brother Solix. Well done.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Anyone else feel a little bit guilty paying 63 cents a page?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> Anyone else feel a little bit guilty paying 63 cents a page?


Since this book in itself will never be reprinted and i'm also getting the chapbook Eclipse of Hope, an art card that I can frame and David Annandale's autograph and the numbering of the book in publishing order and the unique interior artwork...

No.


LotN


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Brother Subtle said:


> Anyone else feel a little bit guilty paying 63 cents a page?


Ah ah, unless to be a real god-awesome-amazing-crazy fan of BA and Mephistion character and also a fan of Annandale, it doesn't worth this price, indeed.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Hmmm might be worth getting as you know you are more than likely to make a profit on it at some point in the future, should you wish to sell it :biggrin:


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

I've ordered it, got sucked in and found myself clicking Checkout :shok:

Had a quick look on Ebay where Aurelian and Promethean Sun are going for twice their original prices so this helped a bit.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Paceyjg said:


> I've ordered it, got sucked in and found myself clicking Checkout :shok:
> 
> Had a quick look on Ebay where Aurelian and Promethean Sun are going for twice their original prices so this helped a bit.


Ahhh Promethean Sun. That cost me a small fortune. Around $150 posted I think. The reason why I don't miss out on Limited Editions anymore. I have seen it got for over $200 on eBay before!!


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Please buy this book. I endorse it. Too bad I forgot to sign the copies though


----------



## kwak76 (Nov 29, 2010)

If I was a millionaire I buy it but with my budget I cannot. But I like to the know the spoilers and if the book is any good.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

ordered it, not often i shell out for a 30 Quid book but other half got me it as a bday pressie so when it gets here will be incommunicado.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

gothik said:


> ordered it, not often i shell out for a 30 Quid book but other half got me it as a bday pressie so when it gets here will be incommunicado.


Gotta love that better half!


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

yeah i was looking at it and she says,,,so would you buy it? and i was like um as its Mephiston uh huh lol next rthing i know....ok itll take about 8 weeks so its on the way gotta love that lass of mine


----------

